
Inside Apple’s Search for an Indian Supply Chain - LogicRiver
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/inside-apples-search-for-an-indian-supply-chain
======
LogicRiver
For example, one Indian supplier Apple approached in 2018 was Superpacks,
which operated a packaging factory in Bangalore. Apple sent auditors to assess
whether its supplier responsibility practices were up to Apple's standards.
The audits revealed dozens of violations. The site had no safety measures for
storing chemicals, lacked monitoring for noise and wastewater, and didn't have
several environmental and construction permits. It didn't properly test
drinking water for workers and the site lacked a fire hydrant system,
according to a person close to Apple.

Apple spent months pushing Superpacks to fix the violations. However, the
Indian company stopped giving updates and missed deadlines for fixes. Apple
ultimately didn't give it a business contract. Superpacks didn't respond to a
request for comment.

~~~
LogicRiver
[https://www.macrumors.com/2020/03/05/apple-india-
manufacturi...](https://www.macrumors.com/2020/03/05/apple-india-
manufacturing-challenges/)

